# Solved: Firefox won't connect to the internet



## superdog (May 6, 2004)

Help!
My Firefox refuses to connect to the web! I previously had 3.0.5, and thought maybe it was a software update that caused the problem and installed 3.0.4, with no luck. 
It was working fine until late afternoon yesterday and I have not been able to get it started. My IE on the other hand is working just fine and my outlook works as well.

I've already checked the usual culprits: no firewall (neither windows nor mcafee). 
I believe the proxy setting was initially on No Proxy, I changed it Auto-detect, with no luck.

However I did notice that mp3launcher (a limewire equivalent) does not connect to the net, neither does skype, so I think a program is blocking these programs (and also ff) from accessing the net....if so, how can I verify this? 
I had Norton on this laptop before, uninstalled it, then switched to McAfee, and i don't recall encountering any problems with McAfee.

Here is the error I get each time I open firefox:

Failed to Connect

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.whatpage.org.

Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.

* Could the site be temporarily unavailable? Try again later.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.

**
Any help/suggestions/advice/thoughts?????

Thanks!


----------



## drbali (May 6, 2007)

Assuming you're using Windows XP, (since you don't say), you might have a "problem" with your "*hosts*" file blocking various sites, and even Firefox itself.

The hosts file is usually in C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

You can open it using notepad. Look through it to see if any sites are blocked, like Skype, Firefox, and so on. Sites that are *not* blocked have the prefix "#". Conversely, to block sites, remove the # in front of an entry. For example, this entry is blocked:

127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net

and this one is not:

#127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net

It's also possible that you have many backup hosts files. These can be deleted, but don't delete the main one. Any hosts file that's bigger than, say, 200KB, is probably bloated and could slow your computer down.

Please note that the hosts file has no file extension since it's a system file. For example, do *not* save it as something like hosts.txt

If this is not the source of your problem, it's possible some other security software you have installed is the culprit. Also note that many firewall programs can be notoriously difficult to remove completely. A thorough cleanup of your registry files might be in order, but that's another story.

I hope this helps.


----------



## superdog (May 6, 2004)

HI!
Thanks for the response, I appreciate it. 
First, the sad news, I'm on Vista.
Second, I don't know what happened but the problem might've started with my uninstalling (the pre-installed) norton-->install mcafee procedure. Because a few hrs after my post, I lost ALL access to the net. The laptop couldn't even _find_, let alone connect to any wireless networks. 
After about a day of fruitless searching, I discovered that ALL the services under Computer Mgmt had somehow gotten themselves disabled. So I enabled everything 
that looked important, and was finally able to at least discover some networks, connect, BUT still with no internet access via either IE or FF (regained outlook access). 
I was also able to access the restore point from the end of November. So now I have IE access but i'm still missing FF 
One question about restore points: I restored the system to a point prior to uninstalling Norton, but the Norton didn't come back.... 
Anyway, I'm not sure if its related to the FF access, but none of the other programs that require a live connection can access the net (skype, mp3rocket, avira, itunes, etc) and I'm not sure what to do.

Now, I tried your solution, but there are only 2 entries after the information in the ### area: 
127.0.0.1 localhost
::1 localhost

What to do now?
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## drbali (May 6, 2007)

I don't know what turned all your services off. It might be worthwhile to turn them *all* back on, at least until your problems are sorted out.

Regarding restore points: going back to a point before you uninstalled Norton will not magically bring the program back, because it was uninstalled. It's not there any more. What *would* still be there would be entries for Norton in the registry and probably a few other bits and pieces scattered in various folders.

Your Vista hosts file looks like the default one, with nothing in it. I suggest downloading one from the internet - there are many out there and the file is very small (about 200KB). This one works fine for me: 
http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/

You can edit it to your heart's content, blocking/unblocking and adding sites if they're not already there.

One tricky thing in Vista is the dreaded and annoying UAC (User Access Control). You will have to disable it and be logged on as Administrator before Vista will let you modify the hosts file.

An alternative method is to find the hosts file in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ and copy it to your desktop. Edit it as you like and then drag and drop it back into the original location. Remember that it *must* be named *hosts* and nothing else, (*not* _hosts.txt_ or _hosts - copy_). When asked if you want to overwrite the existing file, say yes.

Best of luck.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm betting McCaffee.
Go HERE for some things to try, especially the renaming firefox.exe.


----------



## superdog (May 6, 2004)

I SOLVED IT!!!
It was the bloody Norton. Symantec has some Norton Removal tool that removes all traces of Norton...which it did. All the other programs are connected as well.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey, I was close. 
Glad to hear you got it solved. :up:


----------



## gyrgrls (Nov 22, 2004)

Norton (Symantec) did nothing but gradually make my machine
run slower than molasses in January in Greenland.

It got to the point where my machine would take five minutes
or more to boot Windows 2000 to the desktop.

With SAV gone, boot time is 30 or 40 seconds, and that's
with a boatload of bloated software and utilities installed.

I cannot recommend Symantec software.


However, you should mark this thread "solved", so people
like me don't spend time reading it unless out of
sheer curiosity. Many people seldom read solved threads.


----------



## drbali (May 6, 2007)

Yes, congratulations *superdog*. See, it wasn't all that hard after all.

I'm not a Norton/Symantec basher but I was surprised to read *gyrgrls'* comment. I used Norton stuff many years ago and found exactly the same issues and eventually got to the stage where I wouldn't touch it again. Then there was the incredible fiasco in a later version which turned out to be full of security holes. That from a generally well-regarded security software manufacturer!

I would have thought Symantec has moved on from its previous bloatware/slow-ware status by now. Guess I'm wrong.

One of the better *free* firewalls these days is COMODO. However, it's very annoying (the free version). Even more annoying is trying to get rid of it completely when one wants to move on. You almost need a PhD in computer science to remove it. _On-line Armor_ is my current choice of free firewalls.


----------

